

What is Reddit Announcing Tomorrow And Why Is A Penguin Involved? - brianlash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/17/what-is-reddit-announcing-tomorrow-and-why-is-a-penguin-involved/

======
softbuilder
I think it is pretty obvious: Reddit is releasing their own distro, where
users can mod portions of the system up or down. On most systems this means
you'll only be allowed to edit in vi or emacs (sorry pico!). Of course, that
could change daily as opinion shifts. Oh, and an hourly cron job will come
standard that will remind you to support Ron Paul and/or Dennis Kucinich.

------
alaskamiller
Or people can just read the actual blog post:

[http://blog.reddit.com/2008/06/in-san-francisco-this-
wednesd...](http://blog.reddit.com/2008/06/in-san-francisco-this-wednesday-
night.html)

~~~
seiji
and the reddit page says nothing about it being "invite only" like the TC page
says. Maybe the writer just thought he was special?

------
ScottWhigham
I don't care anymore. Since they rolled out the new look, I quit reddit. Best
of luck to them.

